# What if the Aliens are among us?



## Stalker (May 30, 2005)

What if the Aliens are among us, hiding in secrecy? What if they are surfing this very site at the moment? What shall we do?
I suggest that you pick up one of the folloing options:
 Xenophobic: So what are we waitin' for? Let's find them, bastards, an' blow them up to the Kingdom Come!!!
 Pessimistic: Relax, pal. Whatever we did, we can do nothing to accomplish it. We cannot oppose them.
 MJ-stic: Step aside, junior, none of your business. That's what we've been doing all the time: studying them, dealing with them, plotting against them. And actually, that information is classified.
 Enthusiastic: Let's contact them! Me can make friends. Hey, SGM, are you here? We are inviting you for a pint of ale!
 Other: post your idea of it.


----------



## nixie (May 30, 2005)

They've properly been here for years look around you, theres some really strangr people out there


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 30, 2005)

My idea is we invite them for talks and then whilst they're away, ransack their ship for all their hi-tech equipment for rayguns & suchlike


----------



## Stalker (May 30, 2005)

That's very dangerous for a country with Common Law system. What if the ETs apply for police and you will be charged of robbery of foreign (extraterrestrial) tourists?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 30, 2005)

well, then I've have a raygun handy I guess....


----------



## dwndrgn (May 30, 2005)

Shhhh!  Now you've blown my cover.  I suppose that long vacation to Alpha Centaurii is coming very soon...


----------



## Novocaine (May 30, 2005)

Ahaha! The explanation for GOLLUM!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 30, 2005)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Shhhh! Now you've blown my cover. I suppose that long vacation to Alpha Centaurii is coming very soon...


 
You want to check out a movie called "Save the Green Planet" - tres bizarre


----------



## PERCON (May 31, 2005)

What if the aliens ARE us? maybe humans are aliens and the animals on this planet don't want us here?

Now where did i put that antimatter bomb, oh no!

_PERCON_


----------



## ne)(us (Jun 1, 2005)

Aliens exist in the universe they have never visted the earth.  You wanna know why?
Humans are not important.  I know thats a hard fact to deal with but its true.  Aliens who can conquer the non trivial task of inter stellar/galactic travel are hardly gonna be interested in primitive apes.


----------



## PERCON (Jun 2, 2005)

Indeed that's what I've been translating to many people on the forums, human beings are insignificant in the imensely huge universe but whenever I meantion  this God is mentioned and wins everytime. I'll let people believe in their God though, I don't want to interfere with hope, for hope makes the world go round each and every day. I'll let the truth lie dormant for about 50 yrs then unleash it upon all of them  

Lovely little PERCON 

_PERCON -_ "I'm the barman at a science party, serving facts to those willing to drink them"


----------



## NSMike (Jun 2, 2005)

The aliens ARE among us.  Wal-Mart employs tons of Mexicans.


----------



## Leto (Jun 2, 2005)

Wake-up ! On an international board, no nationality is alien.


----------



## NSMike (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry, typical American here forgetting that the US isn't the only nation in the world.


----------



## SERIA (Jun 8, 2005)

NSMike said:
			
		

> The aliens ARE among us. Wal-Mart employs tons of Mexicans.


 

HAAHAHAAAHAAHA, I love it!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 8, 2005)

Having been with you lot, I'd say that ALIENS are definitely among us... And not the illegal kind either...


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 12, 2005)

I think that aliens have contacted earth, probably the goverment are just hiding this from us.
I heard a conspiricy theory that aliens are here and there are so many alien movies out lately to desensitise us towards them and eventually thier presence will be announced.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 12, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Having been with you lot, I'd say that ALIENS are definitely among us... And not the illegal kind either...


 
Well that's not a very nice thing to say to your friendly fellow Chronies!!!! 
Oh, wait though, doesn't it take one to know one?????


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 12, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> I think that aliens have contacted earth, probably the goverment are just hiding this from us.
> I heard a conspiricy theory that aliens are here and there are so many alien movies out lately to desensitise us towards them and eventually thier presence will be announced.


The Governments have been trying to hide it from us for years.  It is starting to get very difficult for them to hide it much longer. 

The alien movies have probably got subliminel messages in them as well.
I wonder what language we will have to start learning so that we are ready for them?!!!


----------



## Stormflame (Aug 13, 2005)

I myself believe in the possibility of alien nations alive and well in our expansive universe. To believe that we are the 'only' ones floating around on this rock, would be senseless. The problem with this is, it would have to be an exact parallel of our Earth and our sun. I was listening to Rush Limbaugh at work yesterday, and he brought up the fact that the Earth is strategically placed in a certain distance, a certain axis from the sun, with a certain orbit speed, and a certain.....certain....certain...
That is to say, that if the Earth moved as little as a small distance, (He used the distance of two million miles or so), the enviroment, the ozone, would be dramatically changed, and the world as we know it would not exist.
That is to say, there can be no other advanced life in our galaxy, cause there is only ONE Earth that is capable of supporting advanced life. Sure, Mars may have a prehistoric bug or what ever you call those lifeforms, (Nanites, or whatever) and sure that is an alien to Earth, but, not the kind of Alien we are talking about here. 
It is relevent to know that there are thousands of other galaxies outside our own. Many are with Suns just as ours. The same planets the same distance from those sun's as Earth, can very well hold life.
-
Who says that God, for those of you who believe in Christianity and the act there of, had only 'one chalkboard' when he was running around creating man and all the characteristics that we know now in his 'seven days'? He could have very well went and stepped across the galaxies and created a few more, knowing that each one would progress different. 
-
For you 'evolutionists' out there on the site. It is very probable that evolution evolved on a parallel planet. That is without question.
-
I do believe aliens could be walking around among us, maybe. And that is a BIG maybe, perhaps, cause my scientific mind would love for such an event to come to the surface. But, all of these flying saucers and crazy shapes zipping around in the sky-uh, NO! Come on now. The military has been creating and testing vessels forever. The way sunlight enters a camera and bounces off a piece of dust is just one hypothesis that comes with strange shapes in a lens.  How many times had the stealth bomber been sited over the deserts out west and mistaken for a UFO?  Probably alot!
UFO's are the same genre as yetti's and lochness and whatever else kind of wonderment can be imagined. People's mind runs amok with them!
Aliens are not here sticking probes in our ****** and in our****** and in our *****, lol. They would be people just like us, just here seeing how we are. If we were aliens on another world, would WE be running around with little instruments probing everyone's *******?
No.


----------



## FelineEyes (Aug 13, 2005)

I think that the greatest sign of intelligent life on other planets is that none of it has tried to contact us yet.

I do not believe that the government is hiding aliens from us, and if they are, there is nothing we can do, so I fail to see where it matters.

God is not the issue here.  The issue is we are assuming is that aliens are among us and ready to attack--I believe that was the original idea.

If aliens do attack, I would quite will to fight them for the sake of my family and friends.  However, I would be incredably curious why they were wasting their time.  We are no threat to the universe.
At this point.


----------



## ron amtt (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm sitting in my backyard. Then there's this neat little bee thing that is hovering directly in front of my face. Studying me?  It's wings were going so fast that I couldn't see them. It's body was perfectly still. It's huge eyes just staring at me. I thought, 'this could be an extraterrestrial lifeform, on an expedition, studying life on earth'. Because it occured to me that, given my human arrogance, I assume that all life in the universe would be relative to me. Hell, we could be crawling with alien lifeforms and not have a clue about it because we expect them to be just like us, so to speak. 6 ft tall, arms, legs, eyes. Startrek aliens. When indeed, we may be the giant freaks of the universe. Earth may be like Disneyland to them. Their travel agents booking junkets to earth to observe the 'big freaks'.


----------



## killerbob (Aug 17, 2005)

FelineEyes said:
			
		

> We are no threat to the universe.
> At this point.


 
so if they are here they are probably going to make sure we will not become a threat.

I would probably just attack now and be done with it so I could use any resources here for a better propose


----------



## AmonRa (Aug 17, 2005)

i think if aliens landed on Earth and wanted to take over, they wouldnt rush around ddestroying everything in their path like in war of the worlds.  that would be silly, why would they want to kill off their food and fuel (or what ever else they need) when taking over?  

if i was an alien over lord i'f land in the north pole (the only piece of land where there is very little anything else) , or i might land in the middle of an oceon somewhere and build a floating or submerged city. this would alow me time to expand and get the base set up. the humans might count as a possible threat, with there weapons and all. so to get rid of that problem, id send a small fleet of about 100 or so saucers to the outskirts of a city, wait for their army to arrive, retreet the saucers and nuke the army. repeat this untill all of the human armies are wiped out. this way is clean and the human race remains in tact - so the rspca dont hastle me too much  .
then its just a matter of using up all of the solar systems resources and moving on.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 17, 2005)

There was a fine game 10 years ago X-Com (UFO). They used the same scenario as you set it out. 
Nonetheless, alien infiltration, if ever, would most likely go this particular way.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 17, 2005)

There have been too many UFO reports by experienced pilots, radar operators, military personnel, etc. to support the UFO phenomenon. At 2200hrs on 13 August 1956, radar operators at RAF Bentwaters tracked a UFO that travelled 55 miles(88.5 kilometers) in 16 seconds, which works out to 19,000+ kilometers per hour, a speed much slower than the entry velocities of meteors, which are measured in kilometers per second. The sighting was confirmed by military eyewitnesses, and a military pilot in the air.


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 20, 2005)

Doesn't worry me much if aliens are here or not as long as they leave alone my preciuosses in the basement I'll be happy...


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 21, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> ...as long as they leave alone my preciuosses in the basement I'll be happy...


...if you ever see a UFO silently float by, your cave may be the entrance to an underground base.


----------

